# Thyroid out 13 yrs ago, and now ...



## Shelley5716 (Jul 31, 2012)

Have any of u experienced Hypo symptoms after this long? All but a small piece was taken out ...

Feel like I did when I first got Graves ...

Please let me know ...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shelley5716 said:


> Have any of u experienced Hypo symptoms after this long? All but a small piece was taken out ...
> 
> Feel like I did when I first got Graves ...
> 
> Please let me know ...


Are you on thyroxine replacement? The first thing I think you should do is schedule an ultra-sound or RAIU.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you on any replacement?

You need some labs run if you have not already. Request a Free T-4 and a Free T-3 to be run and as always... please post the results with ranges.


----------



## Shelley5716 (Jul 31, 2012)

sorry ... yes, Ive been on replacement since I had my thyroid removed 13 yrs ago.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm guessing if you're 13 years out, you're probably not getting labs run very often. Is that correct? Sounds to me like it's time for some labs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shelley5716 said:


> sorry ... yes, Ive been on replacement since I had my thyroid removed 13 yrs ago.


And since they left thyroid tissue, you do need those scans as thyroid tissue grows back if any is left behind. 13 years is a long time and plenty could happen.

What thyroxine med are you on and how much? When did you last have labs?


----------



## Shelley5716 (Jul 31, 2012)

Im on Levothroid 75 mcg once a day ... the best I was ever on was a compound, but I was told they dont do that anymore.


----------

